# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Lian Hua Mountain near Haifeng town, Guangdong

## MrTree

On 26th March，my friend and me visited the habitat of black paradise fish (_Macropodus hongkongensis_) in Shanwei city. I left Guangzhou to this area for something else 3 days ago, and it actually started raining on my day of departure. Two big enough man struggled the whole afternoon here but without much fish...got some same fish as my last visit..

This is probably _Xenocypris argentea_, not sure, all these silverish fish are hard to id....



didn't really take out my camera but somehow took this nice bug..



After that we moved to Haifeng to stay overnight, and get ready to visit the Lian Hua mountain on the next day.

----------


## MrTree

Still raining when we woke up, no choice we took triclycle to Lianhua town, then changed to motor bike, and after 20 mins in the rain, we finally reached this stream.. 



This is considered very good environment.....



We easily caught some _Parazacco spilurus_, in it's breeding color.



Soon we caught some _Rhinogobius_, but not sure which species yet. Will be taking pictures in my tank.

And mini soon hock.._Odontobutis haifengensis_, this is the type locality



We also observed some _Acrossocheilus_ sp, should be _A. beijiangensis_ or _A.parallens_.

----------


## MrTree

In the rapid, we caught the endemic(probably not) _Pseudogastromyzon laticeps_， the dorsal and caudal fin is red!



Also the nice _Glyptothorax pallozonum_.



And I caught _Cobitis sinensis_ in the fallen leaves



Lasty caught _Nicholsicypris normalis_



And _Hypseleotris compressocephalus_, the male is actually very nice..

----------


## MrTree

We didn't really prepare for this collection trip..I didn't bring photo tank, camera flash and GPS..didn't bring my usual fishing attire too..

Around noon, we decided to stop, but got damn hungry but didn't bring any bread along.....there was no one around, so we followed a small path and found a pig farmer...hoping they could spare some food, but surprising the female master was just having the lunch alone! 



Teo Chew ppl are really friendly......I ate two bowls of rice and my friend ate three..



After the luch, we tried our luck in the pond of this house, caught some _Oryzias curvinotus_and _Puntius semifasciolatus_

and lastly the master refused to take the RMB20 we gave....

----------


## MrTree

As we kept walking...

saw a small village...not so old Teo Chew style building..



havnt' start to plant yet..



after a long walk, we reached another stream..



Caught some _Carassius auratus_ (wild goldfish!) and Tilapias....

Also an _Anabas testudineus_



Also a lot of _Zacco platypus_, 



also in breeding color...damn swee

----------


## MrTree

Also nice _Traccatichthys pulcher_



And pretty common & widely spread _Schistura fasciolata_ 



_Pterocryptis anomala_



We caught some _Rhinogobius giurinus_, which is a very very common low land goby...it's also being introduced to Singapore water...

----------


## MrTree

the stream was rich in aquaric plant..
_Blyxia_ sp



_Mayaca_ sp



_Bacopa_ sp



_Rotala_ or submersed form of above?

----------


## MrTree

Lastly, we walked downstream to the main stream, Da Dao river,



And we picked up the leaves of Cryptocoryne on the river bank!!!



It was a little late, but no choice got to find the population...

After walking up a few hundred meters, we finally found it..should be pretty common in Guangdong province but it was my first time seeing it in the field...



In the rain, and water was milky..so this is the best i could get..



Brought back 4 plant..shoud be _Cryptocoryne crispatula_ var _flaccidifolia_..so common plant..



Fruit



so happy....best ending...



Somehow we made it to the main road, waited long for a motorbike to pass by, then another 30, 40 mins back to Haifeng town...my friend took bus to Shanwei to ahead to Shantou for some business, but I caught up the bus back to Guangzhou...272 km.....

We collected 24 species of fish, considered pretty good...but weather was bad, water was still cold....we walked about 15 km in the rain after all...was quite a hard experiece....and damn on the next day i came back to GZ, the sun came out.....will come back to this area in June!

End

----------


## hwchoy

time to pack the fish in a breathable and send to our azmi logistic depot.

----------


## ranmasatome

That bug is likely to be a lygaeid or some mirid.. hard to tell though since the antenna is blur and i'm not familiar with Species in china.. and the family is soooo dam diverse.. haha..

Damn nice pics.. and ya.. i think teo chew pple are friendly..kekeke

----------


## hwchoy

we need some pix of the teo chew daughters

----------


## jacquetlc

yeah... teochew pple are v. friendly one  :Roll Eyes:  ... and the language has got a sing song light tone...  :Grin:  ever tune in to teochew operas? ... give it a try...  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

Couldn't really take pictures..wanted to try out my 100 - 300 mm..

----------


## benny

Lao Zhong!

Some great photos there and thanks for sharing man! So any good shots with the 100-300 mm lens? That's a great lens and was one of my travelling favorite!

Cheers,

----------


## rtcc86

wow how did u manage to identify those fishes so easily with the scientific names

----------


## hwchoy

> wow how did u manage to identify those fishes so easily with the scientific names


he burned a lot of those description papers, mix the ash with aquarium water and drink loh.

----------


## Ibn

Wow. That's one impressive trip with some beautiful fish and plants.  :Shocked:

----------


## hwchoy

MrTree, how come never get any shrimps?

----------


## kuching

Nice field trip "report"!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

> MrTree, how come never get any shrimps?


Got a few species of shrimps & crabs but didn't bring back...didn't take pictures because of the weather...big damage to my equipments man..

----------


## hwchoy

time to upgrade to fully weather-sealed gear man

----------


## benny

> time to upgrade to fully weather-sealed gear man


He prefer small and light weight gear. Besides, macro lenses have no weather sealing. No point.  :Razz:  

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Also a lot of _Zacco platypus_, 
> 
> 
> 
> also in breeding color...damn swee


These are really spectacular! Love the coloration. Do we have them in Singapore?

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

> These are really spectacular! Love the coloration. Do we have them in Singapore?
> 
> Cheers,


Yup, I saw them in C328 before..long time ago. 

It's widely spread throughout east Asia, from Japan down to north Vietnam..I was reading Kottelat's book, he believes there are more than one species. They are usually found in lakes & big rivers.

----------


## benny

> Yup, I saw them in C328 before..long time ago. 
> 
> It's widely spread throughout east Asia, from Japan down to north Vietnam..I was reading Kottelat's book, he believes there are more than one species. They are usually found in lakes & big rivers.


Obviously they look a lot more dull when in the shop, especially when the are not in the mood to breed.

Cheers,

----------


## juggler

Zhou Hang: Thanks for sharing, man! You are our eyes to this fishy world!  :Grin:

----------


## ecoculturesg

Looks like i am missing some trips in my lifetime!!! Those crypts!! I want to lie on them!!

Azmi

----------


## Ibn

They look a lot more dull for sure. I saw some at a LFS store here and they're no where that brilliant.

----------


## Nonn

Nice! <<And they said my comment is too shot so I have to type some more.

----------


## benny

> Nice! <<And they said my comment is too shot so I have to type some more.


Hey Nonn! 

Haven't see you around for a long time! Hope all is well with you and do share with us some of your fantastic adventures around Thailand too!

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

Really nice to be able to take nice pictures and collect some. thanks for sharing...

----------


## bornNeo

Nice trip!! :Cool:   :Well done:  
Btw, how cold is the water temperature there?

----------


## MrTree

Hmm, maybe 18. I was wearing the wet shoes for the 10 hours......

The "natural" water temp in my fish tank now is 22.

----------


## bornNeo

Brrrr..!! quite cold for me but sound good for hillstreams fishes  :Smile: 

Really nice stream you got there!!

----------


## hwchoy

MrTree, you can try breeding american shiners. I saw pulchellus' shiners, damn swee man. you breed them and sell to the chinese as 花旗鱼 one for 50 RMB

----------


## bornNeo

Eh, what is american shiners?

----------


## hwchoy

something related to the _Cyprinella_ and _Notropis_, like this


*pix found on the Internet via Google*

----------


## bornNeo

Nice fishes!!

----------


## kuching

> something related to the _Cyprinella_ and _Notropis_, like this
> 
> 
> *pix found on the Internet via Google*



Wah! Beautiful fish! :Shocked:

----------


## Wasp

> On 26th March，my friend and me visited the habitat of black paradise fish (_Macropodus hongkongensis_) in Shanwei city. I left Guangzhou to this area for something else 3 days ago, and it actually started raining on my day of departure. Two big enough man struggled the whole afternoon here but without much fish...got some same fish as my last visit..
> 
> This is probably _Xenocypris argentea_, not sure, all these silverish fish are hard to id....
> 
> 
> 
> didn't really take out my camera but somehow took this nice bug..
> 
> 
> ...


Hi MrTree!

Any chance you can 'revive' these pictures. I'm very interested to see them but the links seem to be broken  :Sad:

----------


## d2sign

Yeah I'm late, hope to see those pictures too.

----------


## vhdl288

Hi,
Any one know where is the lfs in guangzhou?
especially for the aquatic plant, thanks a lot...

----------


## aqualifestyle34

> 


http://www.aqualifestyle-france.com/...accharae#84842

Sorry to bother you but I have a problem identifying on a scientific name.

http://www.aquaculturesg.com/product...&stxt=&nipp=16 = Hypseleotris compressocephalus 

Sineleotris saccharae : http://www.aquazoo.com.tw/FrontEnd/a...ase.php?id=279

same species or is it two different species?

----------

